# Potato Wine



## deanrwp (Sep 13, 2012)

Potato Wine

10 Pounds Potatoes
2½ Pints White Grape Concentrate
35 Pints Water
11¼ Pounds Sugar
15 Teaspoons Acid Blend
2½ Teaspoons Tannin
5 Teaspoons Nutrient
1 Package Wine Yeast



Here is 1 of my favourites that I started to make in summer 2011....it has proven to be so popular....I thought I would share it with you all to enjoy this potent....but nice sweet flavoured wine 

1. Wash and scrub potatoes clean. Slice up potatoes and boil in water just until tender. Strain out juice, remove potatoes and pour the boiled mixture into primary fermenter. If you have a nylon straining bag use this to contain potatoes while boiling.

2. Stir in all other ingredients EXCEPT yeast. Cover primary.

3. When mixture cools (below 85°) add yeast. Cover primary.

4. Stir daily, check Specific Gravity.

5. When ferment reaches S.G. of 1.040 (about 3 to 5 days) strain juice, siphon wine off sediment into 6.5 gallon glass carboy secondary. Attach airlock.

6. When ferment is complete (S.G. has reached 1.000 -- about 3 weeks) siphon off sediment into clean 5 gallon glass carboy secondary. Reattach airlock.

7. To aid clearing siphon again in 2 months and again if necessary before bottling.


Enjoy 

Regards Dean


----------

